# HICA ? gain 400 grams of muscle in 28 days without improving performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

HICA (alfa-hydroxy-isocaproic acid) ??? gain 400 grams of muscle in 28 days without improving performance by Anthony Roberts Supplements containing HICA, a metabolite of the amino acid Leucine, hitting the supplement market recently. I hadn???t heard of the compound until a Chinese supplier dropped me an email offering it for sale and touting it as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

